# Caja acustica peavey black widow 15"



## JAFA (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola buenas noches,, soy nuevo en el foro y leyendo mucho sobre el diseÑo de cajas acusticas me doy cuenta que ustedes saben muchisimo sobre esto y es bueno pedir opinion a los expertos.
Mi cuestion es que tengo unas cabinas con parlante peavey black widow 15" y un driver 22xt peavey, sus cajas estan en total deterioro y quiero realizar unas cajas nuevas pero con todas las de  la ley y se q para esto debo respetar los parametros del parlante. La verdad es la primera vez q voy a hacer esto he mirado el programa winisd y me parece super pero tengo una duda ¿el volumen de la caja para que sea full rango lo debo sacar solo con el bajo peavey o debo sacar el volumen del driver y sumarlo? Perdon mi ignorancia depronto es una pregunta boba pero me parece peor quedarme con la duda y seguir en la ignorancia. Pido su ayuda yo se que ustedes me pueden guiar de la mejor forma en este proceso de recuperar estos parlantes que sin de gran significado para mi.
Gracias nuevamente quedo a la espera de su ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 26, 2012)

El volumen de la caja es SIN EL PARLANTE, así que si este ocupa mucho espacio, vas a tener que sumarselo a la caja.


----------



## JAFA (Mar 26, 2012)

Muchas gracias ezavalla entonces voy a tener en cuenta el espacio que ocupa el difusor del driver dentro del volumen de la caja acustica.
Quiero preguntar otra cosa se que el crossover es el que filtra la seÑal, los mios ya no estan muy bien que digamos, me pueden recomendar uno para mis cabinas, o aun mejor si me explican que debo tener en cuenta para una muy buena elecciÓn del crossover a full rango.
Gracias nuevamente espero sua tencion y respuesta att jafa


----------



## jorger (Mar 26, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> El volumen de la caja es SIN EL PARLANTE, así que si este ocupa mucho espacio, vas a tener que sumarselo a la caja.


De hecho yo siempre tengo en cuenta ese volumen aunque no llegue a medio litro.Me gusta diseñar las cajas con precisión en las simulaciones.. y en el resultado final.
Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 26, 2012)

jorger dijo:


> De hecho yo siempre tengo en cuenta ese volumen aunque no llegue a medio litro.Me gusta diseñar las cajas con precisión en las simulaciones.. y en el resultado final.


Lo que sucede es que si el volumen ocupado no es muy grande, cualquier desviación la controlás con la amortiguación interna. Por otra parte, si vas a construir una caja cerrada, esta son muy tolerantes a las desviaciones de parámetros T/S y de la caja (siempre que no sean una barbaridad). Si la caja es bass-reflex, ahí si debés cuidar mucho las medidas....


----------



## JAFA (Abr 11, 2012)

OTRA PREGUNTA DE MILES QUE AL PARECER VOY A HACER, EN EL PROGRAMA winisd PIDE EL DATO Pe, CREO QUE ES POTENCIA DEL PARLANTE ME PODRIAN COLABORAR QUE POTENCIA ES SI LA RMS= 350 WATTS, O LA POTENCIA PROGRAM=700 WATTS,


----------

